# Firefox approaching one billion downloads



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

http://www.neowin.net/news/software/09/07/17/firefox-approaching-one-billion-downloads


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

What do they get out of it ?
How do they make money?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> What do they get out of it ?
> How do they make money?


Satisfaction.

Donations.


----------

